# Adding Punjabi(Gurmukhi) font to android



## mandy D (Dec 17, 2012)

*Now add Punjabi or other regional language to Android 4.x (also to some stubborn devices)*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/adding-punjabi-gurmukhi-to-android-4-x-t2917481

Angry on boxes in facebook,twitter etc. instead of Punjabi?
well some solutions r here:

If you don't want to root your phone then
option 1= install peacock browser form market(free).:good: (tried on Motorola DEFY)

Option 2=install opera {worked greatly on Redmi 1S}
1. Type "opera:config"(or try "configpera" or "about:config") in address bar.
2. Scroll down and look for 'Use bitmap fonts for complex scripts' and select yes. 
3. Click save.
4. Enjoy 

These two options are only limited to these browsers,you need to open the fb,twitter etc. in these browsers.

option 3 {working greatly on Moto DEFY CM 7.2 but  i'll not be responsible for any damage happend to phone}

1. Root your phone. (will void your warranty) {try this step at your own risk}
2. Download 'FX' from market and install root access from within the app.
3. Download 'DroidSansFallback.zip' attached file.
5. Open fx explorer and locate your file, extract it, copy the font, go to  #/System/Fonts, then replace {backup this original file} already existing DroidSansFallback.ttf with the copied file.  make sure you click on Lock Icon(in top right corner} before you paste font in fonts directory.
6. 'Permissions' should be rw-r-r.(to easily see this,change the view to list}
 otherwise long click on copied file,select permissions.
7.after this successful copy operation, again click the lock icon to lock the system files. sometimes it shows an error. in that case, just hit back button, try here again.
8. if not successful in upper step, hit the back button one more time. now if u find the lock icon to the already locked state, unlock and then lock it.
9.exit the app.
10.immediately Reboot your phone and hit thanks!
View attachment 3579756 View attachment 3579757 View attachment 3579758 

To write in Punjabi,
install Gurmukhi Keyboard from market.

Checkout:
There is a issue with this attached file. It doesn't show some characters like stars, bolts etc. But i solved this in the following link.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2309286

Add Hindi & Punjabi Both
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/rooting-roms/adding-hindi-punjabi-to-android-t2849345


----------



## Neva Eva Forget 1984 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you veere, I will try out these steps today on my Note 2... and let you know how it goes... or your other method in the link...


----------



## justforgot (Jul 17, 2013)

It works perfect on my lg g2x. oo bhaji Tusi Sha Gie oye....
Thank you.


----------



## jon199021 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh interesting, thanks for making a walkthrough like that!
The only other way I've seen it possible is through apps like Panini Keypad

Anyways, thanks though, this is great!


----------



## babbar559 (Aug 5, 2013)

This works great n i can see punjabi instead of boxes in facebook... but few words overlap with some other language so its hard to read that word..n if u guys want to use punjabi keboard then download multiling keabord.. its also working perfectly.. thanks


----------



## babbar559 (Aug 7, 2013)

mandy D said:


> Angry on boxes in facebook,twitter etc. instead of Punjabi?
> 
> well some solutions r here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





This is ferfect.. i just replace the font file n i dont see tamil language anymore..its 100% punjabi now..☺☺


----------



## mandy D (Aug 15, 2013)

justforgot said:


> It works perfect on my lg g2x. oo bhaji Tusi Sha Gie oye....
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



just serving my mother tongue!!!!


----------



## justforgot (Aug 17, 2013)

Brother Mandy. Everything seems to work fine.
When ever i open something in the stock browser it shows punjabi nothing is in english when opening website like facebook, youtube etc.
Any way to fix that..


----------



## mandy D (Aug 23, 2013)

justforgot said:


> Brother Mandy. Everything seems to work fine.
> When ever i open something in the stock browser it shows punjabi nothing is in english when opening website like facebook, youtube etc.
> Any way to fix that..

Click to collapse



do all english chracters are replaced by punjabi? all of them?


----------



## justforgot (Aug 23, 2013)

mandy D said:


> do all english chracters are replaced by punjabi? all of them?

Click to collapse



No Everything is english as long as i don't open up the browser.


----------



## mandy D (Aug 25, 2013)

justforgot said:


> No Everything is english as long as i don't open up the browser.

Click to collapse



okay, when u open facebook etc. in your stock browser, only then the problem is there?? otherwise no problem?


----------



## justforgot (Oct 31, 2013)

Every app works fine but when i start to use my stock browser to open google.com or yahoo.com some website its sometimes in punjabi but o well i don't use this phone any more.


----------



## sukhidec (Jan 11, 2014)

Its realy good bai ji perfect working

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lokjain2007 (Jan 16, 2014)

*matra thik nahin aundi*

sir,
 ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਦੀ ਸਿਹਾਰੀ ਆਖਰ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ 
ਇਹ ਅਗਲੇ  ਆਖਰ  ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਸ਼ਿਫਟ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ 
android  ੨.੨.੨. ਮੋਬਿਲੇ ਫੋਨ


----------



## mandy D (Mar 1, 2014)

lokjain2007 said:


> sir,
> ਪੰਜਾਬੀ ਦੀ ਸਿਹਾਰੀ ਆਖਰ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ
> ਇਹ ਅਗਲੇ  ਆਖਰ  ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਸ਼ਿਫਟ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ
> android  ੨.੨.੨. ਮੋਬਿਲੇ ਫੋਨ

Click to collapse



veere eh phone ch hi eda show hundi aa, computer te ya hor uni-code language wale system te sahi dikhdi aa.
trying to get it right


----------



## grewaltanvir (Apr 16, 2014)

*Je fer v na challe taa eh try karo..*

6. 'Permissions' should be rw-r-r.(to easily see this,change the view to list}

ess step nu skip krdo( Permissions nu rw-rw- rehn do) see link for more detailed info.

its work on facebook. Je work kare taa Thanks krdo.


----------



## mandy D (Jun 28, 2014)

grewaltanvir said:


> 6. 'Permissions' should be rw-r-r.(to easily see this,change the view to list}
> 
> ess step nu skip krdo( Permissions nu rw-rw- rehn do) see link for more detailed info.
> 
> its work on facebook. Je work kare taa Thanks krdo.

Click to collapse



is it for 'sihari', you are sugessting ??


----------



## shubhjot999 (Jan 11, 2015)

*doesnt wrk broo*

mai sare step sahi karle bro..par punjabi aje v ni aayi.. i m using canvas nitro a311 4.4.2


----------



## mandy D (Jan 15, 2015)

shubhjot999 said:


> mai sare step sahi karle bro..par punjabi aje v ni aayi.. i m using canvas nitro a311 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Try for Android 4.x procedure, given at the top bro


----------



## n023b (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey quick question,

so from my understanding this font makes all webpages in punjabi. Would it be possible for example to have the stock browser display everything in Punjabi but have Chrome display in english still?

Thanks


----------



## mandy D (Mar 12, 2015)

n023b said:


> Hey quick question,
> 
> so from my understanding this font makes all webpages in punjabi. Would it be possible for example to have the stock browser display everything in Punjabi but have Chrome display in english still?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



No, that'll not be possible.  Font is added to the system, not to an individual app.


----------



## noni123 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanxxxxx a ton been loooking for it


----------



## mandy D (Dec 16, 2015)

welcome bro


----------

